# MIUI Lockscreens for Android 2.3+



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

Do you like all the Lockscreens on MIUI but don't want or have it? Now you can have them if you're running Android 2.3.x http://app.miui.com/index_en.html Sent I TAKE NO CREDIT FOR THE WORK!
Check it out in the Market! MiLocker

Sent from my G2x using Tapatalk Pro App!


----------



## raycaster3 (Jul 24, 2011)

This was an amazing find!!! I love this app especially since the tmo gs2 doesn't have MIUI yet. Thanks for putting it out there!


----------

